
Smith: A microcontainer builder - loppers92
https://github.com/oracle/smith
======
wmf
Some context about this project: [https://blogs.oracle.com/developers/the-
microcontainer-manif...](https://blogs.oracle.com/developers/the-
microcontainer-manifesto)

Oracle is also working on a simpler container runtime that was discussed
recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14705888](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14705888)

~~~
dnautics
Why not just use singularity?

~~~
wmf
You don't get famous for installing software that already exists.

------
neilwilson
So basically a chroot jail running a process as an unprivileged user.

Cool new tech!

~~~
icebraining
Yes, plus a network namespace with its own IP and limits to memory/CPU/IO.

------
abritinthebay
Seems very cool, but limited to compiled software if I read it correctly?

~~~
icebraining
An interpreted program is just a compiled program (the interpreter) that reads
a few text files.

